# Two new blue litters-NOT!



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I bred two different blue does to Lunker, my big blue splashed boy. They surprised me by delivering the same night a few days ago. At first I thought there were 12 babies, but later, on recounting I found there were 16 pinkies; here they are all piled up.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

aww


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

It looks so...warm. They are so cute, I never get tierd of looking at bebes


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

So, I'm reminding myself that predicting what colors will show up in a litter does not work very well when you don't know much about the parents of the breeding mousies. Lunker clearly is not blue splashed but something like Aa Bb c^ec Dd E* Pp Spl spl. At least he carried blue...


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Call me crazy but I love the idea of surprises. At least with the unknown parents. I'd imagine it'd be frustrating if something different popped up in a well bred line!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

The little Tri is precious! And I love the agoutis too!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Now you can clearly see which of the babies came from the curly blue doe.


----------



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

awwww they are beautiful


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Rex makes agouti look so adorable.
They are too cute <3


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I have to agree, as I have a soft spot for agoutis in general.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, my agouti rex rats did not pull the look off as well. What beauties! This is another variety I've never seen before.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

they will likely be short haired, so the curls will pretty much disappear after a couple of months, and they will look at best a bit wavy and messy. It's not impossible that I get a long hair in there, but I doubt it. they ARE so dang cute at this stage, though.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

When they open their eyes, I just can't resist taking more photos.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

oh, I love the light curly one in the first picture on the left, it is adorable!
(the others are darn cute, too )


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! I like that one too, and it has red eyes!


----------



## Peekateek (Oct 2, 2011)

Moustress, what color are the babies in the second to last picture?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Good question! I think the lighter looking one is blue agouti, though it could be a mealy blue self, and the darker one is also blue agouti, but in satin. I really like the darker one. for all that I've complained, I did get a lot of bluish meeces out of these two litters.


----------



## Peekateek (Oct 2, 2011)

They are very pretty, are they splash?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Peekateek: You have good eyes! Some of them are splashed, a couple are technically tricolor as they have little bits of white markings on them. I'm hoping to get a tricolor buck out of this bunch.

I have a feeling that a good buck tricolor buck will show up in one of my litters that are leading up to getting yellow/red tricolors, though. Blue was the first color of tricolor after the black that I tried to produce when I first got a tricolor five years ago.

It's amusing to see the plain evidence of c^h in the form of the little bold red-eyed tricolor on the bottom right of one of the second piccie.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

These just make me crave little curly mice!! SO CUTE!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These pix are a few days old.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

The darker of the two curly splashed pups looks awesome. And I'm surprised how nice the curly makes the agoutis look. I'm not normally a fan, but it's an almost brindly appearance.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lagaie: Thanks!

I love the deep plushness too. The way the colors are extended in the hairs, with the yellow band at the outside, and the black underneath is really nice at this age. I'm still not sure if they are long or short haired. The mother of the curlies is short haired curly.


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

I absolutely can NOT stop drooling over that tricolour. I don't know, just something about tricolours makes my mind turn to goo in awe for a second. XD And I have to admit, the curliness really does make agoutis look great. I'm crossing my fingers for long hair, so they don't lose most of that awesome curl!


----------

